# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Doppelbrückengabel (Boxer) an Spezialized Enduro?

## TheFuture135

Hey alle zsm wollte aus reinem Interesse mal wissen ob man eine Doppelbrückengabel an ein Spezialized Enduro anbauen könnte bzw. ob das der Rahmen usw. mitmachen würde.Da es ja auch das Enduro Expert EVO gibt, welches eine Boxer hat wollte ich wissen ob man auch eine an ein "normales" Enduro anbauen könnte, da es ja sein kann das beim Expert EVO Änderungen am Rahmen oder ähnliches durchgeführt wurden.Vielen Dank für jede Antwort!

----------


## prolink88

Offiziell wird es wahrscheinlich nicht erlaubt sein bzw. nicht freigegeben
aber der Rahmen hält das sicher aus.
nur die Boxxer am Spezi ist auf 180mm getravelt. dann hast 1 grad flacheren Lenkwinkel

----------

